# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  HTC اصدرت الكود المصدري لنواة نسخة ICS لأجهزتها Sensation, Sensation XE و Vivid

## salihmob

في  خطوة مكملة لما تنتهجه شركة HTC العريقة في تدليل عملائها ابتداءاً من  الحفاظ على مستوى منتجها ثم تقديم خدمة فتح البوت لودر عن طريق موقعها  HTCDEV .وتأكيد دعم ICS لشريحة واسعة من أجهزتها . وانتهاءً  بتقديم أدوات  فك حماية HTC one x  حتى قبل صدور الجهاز   وهاهي الشركة اليوم تعلن عن اصدار الكود المصدري لنواة نسخة ICS لأجهزتها Sensation, Sensation XE و Vivid 
وسيبدأ الأن مسلسل ابداع المطورين واستمتاع جماهير 
HTC 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد السيد

تسلم ايدك اخى صالح

----------

